# مكتبه هايله لتصميم التروس ومعاها الbearing كمان



## احمد سيف النصر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
المكتبه دى ان شاء الله هاتكون جامده جدااااااا وها تكون مخصصه للتروس والbearing

نبدا على بركه الله
اولا التروس​
الكتاب الاول 
Gears & Gear Cutting (Workshop Practice Series)
by Ivan Law
الصوره






اللنكات
http://mihd.net/6atb3m/gears_and_gear_cutting.rar 

او
http://rapidshare.com/files/65075435/WPS_GAGC.rar

الكتاب الثانى اسمه
Gear Geometry and Applied Theory
by Faydor L. Litvin, Alfonso Fuentes 

الصوره





اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/120586231/0521815177.rar
او
http://mihd.net/ydhs0cj/122816___0521815177.rar 

الكتاب الثالث اسمه
Gear Noise and Vibration, Second Edition, Revised and Expanded (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))
by J. Derek Smith 

الصوره





اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/11052724/0824741293.rar

كده وصلنا لنهايه الجزء الاول من المكتبه تعالو بقى للجزء التانى وهو تصميم الbearing

الكتاب الاول 
Bearing Design in Machinery (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))
by Avraham Harnoy

الصوره





اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/8694966/BDM.rar

الكتاب الثانى اسمه
Essential Concepts of Bearing Technology (Rolling Bearing Analysis, Fifth Edtion)
by Tedric A. Harris Michael N. Kotzalas

الصوره





اللنكات
http://mihd.net/jrc7q8/essential_concepts_of_bearing_technology.rar 

الكتاب الثالث اسمه
The Design of Rolling Bearing Mountings (112 Applications covering Machines, Vehicles, and Equipment)
by Unknown 

اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/49688623/5-14011.zip

وبكده نكون وصلنا لنهايه المكتبه ياريت بس الناس تستفيد ولو اى حد عنده طلبات تانيه يطلب وانا ان شاء الله اجيب ايلى هو عاوزه وكمان لو فيه حد عاوز مكتبه معينه عن موضوع معين يقول وانا اعملها عشان الناس تستفيد


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نايف علي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي

هل من الممكن توفير 

SKF electronic Handbook

أكون لك من الشاكرين ؟


----------



## وحيد بورتسودان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

المشرف نايف منور الموضوع دا اولا 
ثانيا بالنسبه للكتاب ايلى انتا طالبه للاسف مش عارف اجيبه بس لو تحدد لى مواضيع الكتاب ممكن احاول اجيبلك كتاب قريب منه اعتقد الكتاب ايلى انتا طالبه بيتكلم عن الroller bearing
عشان كده انا جبت لك كتاب بيتكلم عن الموضوع ده وكمان فيه 100 تطبيق للroller bearing 
ودى معلومات ولنكات الكتاب 

The Design of Rolling Bearing Mountings
(112 Applications covering Machines, Vehicles, and Equipment)
By Unknown
* Publisher: FAG, Kugelfischer Georg Schafer & Co
* Number Of Pages: 191
* Publication Date: 1977
* ISBN / ASIN: B000UPQW16

Size: 7.98 MB
http://mihd.net/aip5cq

وجارى البحث عن الكتاب التانى بس ياريت تحدد بعض موضوعات الكتاب عشان اعرف اجيب الكتاب او كتاب يكون قريب منه وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (2 ديسمبر 2008)

م وحيد بورتسودان شكرا على ردك ومنور


----------



## مصطفى ريان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مهندس احمد سيف النصر واود ان افيد اخوانى بهذه الملفات المهمة عن ال bearing زبد الكلام
اللينك للكتب 
اتفضلوا
Plain bearing options for pumps​


----------



## مصطفى ريان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

وايضا هذا الكتاب الممتاز بعنوان
linkهنا
Roller Bearing Mounting, Maintenance, Repair


----------



## مصطفى ريان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذاالكتاب حتى لا اكون كاتم للعلم
Water pump bearings Integral shaft bearings


----------



## نايف علي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

احمد سيف النصر قال:


> المشرف نايف منور الموضوع دا اولا
> ثانيا بالنسبه للكتاب ايلى انتا طالبه للاسف مش عارف اجيبه بس لو تحدد لى مواضيع الكتاب ممكن احاول اجيبلك كتاب قريب منه اعتقد الكتاب ايلى انتا طالبه بيتكلم عن الroller Bearing
> عشان كده انا جبت لك كتاب بيتكلم عن الموضوع ده وكمان فيه 100 تطبيق للroller Bearing
> ودى معلومات ولنكات الكتاب
> ...



هو الكتلوج الإلكتروني لشركة Skf 

موجود على المنتدى لكن الرابط لايعمل 

جزاك الله خير على ماتقدم


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (3 ديسمبر 2008)

المشرف نايف انا عندى كتاب اسمه bearing handbook for electric motor skf
عباره عن 28 صفحه بس كلها تقريبا جداول فيها ارقام ومقاسات وموديلات لرمان البلى هل ده طلبك لو ده ايلى انتا عاوزه عرفنى وانا ارفعه على طول مستنى ردك


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (23 يناير 2009)

مشكورين ياجماعة


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 يناير 2009)

م ابو الباسل الألمعي شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## fmharfoush (24 يناير 2009)

مشكورين ياجماعة


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (25 يناير 2009)

م fmharfoush شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## SAYHAAN (28 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاك الله خير جزاك الله خير 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (29 يناير 2009)

م SAYHAAN شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## موائع (28 فبراير 2009)

ألف شكر على المجهود الكبير والمجموعة المميزة من الكتب


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (1 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الكتب القيمه


----------



## م زياد حسن (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا مهندس احمد على هذه المكتبة الغنية


----------



## حسن الأديب (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

موائع وم محمد سلطان علي وم حسن الأديب وم [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=259279"]م زياد حسن شكرا على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع
[/URL]


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 مارس 2009)

احمد سيف النصر قال:


> المشرف نايف انا عندى كتاب اسمه bearing handbook for electric motor skf
> عباره عن 28 صفحه بس كلها تقريبا جداول فيها ارقام ومقاسات وموديلات لرمان البلى هل ده طلبك لو ده ايلى انتا عاوزه عرفنى وانا ارفعه على طول مستنى ردك



تحية طيبة .

ما شاء الله عليك حضور وعطاء مستمر .

احتاج هذا الكتيب اذا سمحت 

تقبل فائق التقدير .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## بريق الحياة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الخدمات الرائعة


----------



## ibod7eem (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا ..


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Nashat ayid (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراٌ


----------



## عبد الرحمن ابر (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ارجو الافاده هل يوجد كتب ب اللغه العربيه تتحدث عن الميكانيكا (الرولمان بلى _التروس) وذالك بصفه عامه ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## اب جقادو (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (13 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ويا ريت كتاب SKF ده مهم جدا للبحث عن مقاسات البللى والاحمال الراسية والافقية ويا ريت البلية ال Carp bearing تكون موجوده به


----------



## hosam basem (10 مايو 2010)

اين الموضوع


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (22 أغسطس 2010)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## samanado (9 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you , Allah bless you


----------

